# Just Took NYC Local 3 Test Today...



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hire me please said:


> hey all,
> 
> just got home from the local 3 test (for the elevator divison) and i was perfectly prepared except for the mechancial questions... studied all different kinds of tools and concepts, but i just didnt have that natural mechanical know-how unfortunately..... in any case i thought i did well enough on the algebra to pass....
> 
> ...



I'll try to answer your questions.

1) Well... yea. If you did well enough on the test you'll be interviewed. The test is the start of the process. 

2) I remember when I took the "A" construction division test I sat down for my interview a month later. The process changed a bit. I'm not too sure how the the elevator division works. I'll assume it's fairly the same as "A" division. If you don't hear from them in a month give them a call.

3) The odds of a "newcomer" getting in LU 3 is very good. Regardless of what you hear the whole thing about "you have to know someone to get in" doesn't really stand much today. I would say that is especially true with the larger locals. I had no family members in the local and nor did anyone in my class. Just as long as you meet the educational background requirements and you did well on the test you could count on getting interviewed. 


BTW what exactly was on the mechanical portion of the test? I'm just curious. It's been a while since I took my test.


good luck...


----------



## Hire me please (Jul 15, 2010)

Chris21 said:


> I'll try to answer your questions.
> 
> 1) Well... yea. If you did well enough on the test you'll be interviewed. The test is the start of the process.
> 
> ...


 
thanks for all the information, much appreciated.... 

as far as what was on the mechanical portion, i dont remember a whole lot, because i didnt know a whole lot going in... but from what i do remember there was a couple of questions on pulleys and what the different parts of it are called... pascal's law appeared for a few questions... there was a "what is the most common problem with a crescent wrench, hack saw, chainsaw etc.".... and a few about car mechanics..."if u leave a car sitting for 10yrs in what order should you check each part? (battery, windsheild fluid, oil, brake lines)".... actually i guess i do remember a good amount... hope it helps.. and thanks again


----------



## Hire me please (Jul 15, 2010)

Chris21 said:


> The test is the start of the process.


 
to me, the start of the process was when i camped out 2 nights for the application haha.. but i get what you're saying


----------



## JayWater (Apr 25, 2009)

thye just had the local 3 test last summer.. the work is so slow right now that they only took one group of apprentices so far from that test group for Sept. 09 .. they canceled the january '10 classes and we'll see about the sept.2010 classes.. i took the test and went on the interview and from my understanding made the list.. May take a while.. im surprised they gave another test.. the elevator thing must be somthing separate i guess


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Like the OP said, the test he took was for the elevator division specifically. I read that 500 apps were distributed, and 403 or so were returned. that is a LOT of people returning apps for the exam when only 100 are going to be accepted. As far as I know, this has nothing at all to do with becoming an apprentice in your "normal" local 3 shop. It's elevator specific


----------



## Hire me please (Jul 15, 2010)

yup.. they gave out 750 applications, and only 100 will be chosen... NYC made new regulations for elevator safety or something so they needed new hires for that... so hopefully this means a quick turnaround


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jul 1, 2013)

hey i am taking this exam next monday, just wondering what specifically i should be studying for this test thanks.


----------



## BXSquish (Nov 30, 2012)

acitalianman13 said:


> hey i am taking this exam next monday, just wondering what specifically i should be studying for this test thanks.


Conversions (fractions to decimals, fractions to mixed numbers and vice versa)

Basic algebra

Reading comprehension

Can't remember what else. Pick up a math book online if your a little rusty.


----------

